# Dec. Cohutta hunt



## Christian hughey (Dec 2, 2019)

Did anyone go to cohutta this past weekend. Just wondering how it went and what hit the dirt. I am heading up this week for a couple days. hopein there are still a few bear on their feet.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Dec 2, 2019)

It opens Wed, wasn't open last weekend.


----------



## Christian hughey (Dec 2, 2019)

Dang idk why I was thinking it opened last weekend. Thanks, guess I will be getting there right on time. If anybody gets a good one post em up.


----------



## LittleRedTx (Dec 6, 2019)

I'll be there sat and Sunday


----------



## WoodlandScout82 (Dec 6, 2019)

I'll be up there tomorrow and Sunday. I've gotten 2 good bucks and a bobcat with my crossbow from there so far this season.


----------



## Christian hughey (Dec 7, 2019)

My first trip to cohutta was a success. I was after bear and found some red hot sign after 2 days of scouting different areas. an hour into my first set on the third location I scouted a giant mountain buck come cruising in for the shot, not a bear but he will do for sure. trying to upload pics but the site won't let me at this time.


----------



## Christian hughey (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## Christian hughey (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## whitetailfreak (Dec 8, 2019)

Christian hughey said:


> View attachment 994419



You killed a dandy bud, congrats.


----------



## strothershwacker (Dec 8, 2019)

After 4 days of realy hard hunting I'm glad to be on the couch drinkin coffee and reading all these success stories. Congrats on some very good bucks! Some sure nuff dandys kilt this year!


----------



## Christian hughey (Dec 8, 2019)

Warden told me only one bear had been brought in but he personally went hunting on opening day of the hunt and walked up on a nice bear dened up. There were 13 deer check at his station on the first day. I found some real nice scat piles after 2 days and about 16 miles walked in some of the roughest terrain I have seen. It's not an easy hunt but it is beautiful scenery and more than rewarding to take home a wall hanger from this property. I will definitely be back for that bear next bow season.


----------



## Joe Brandon (Dec 8, 2019)

Way to go Christian! Man yall were dropping em's at Cohutta this week!


----------



## splatek (Dec 8, 2019)

Man, what a buck!
Great job!
All these great cohutta posts are making me want to investigate that area more and more...


----------



## Christian hughey (Dec 8, 2019)

splatek said:


> Man, what a buck!
> Great job!
> All these great cohutta posts are making me want to investigate that area more and more...


I can say if you get one on that place you will earn it. Animals like this dont come easy. That place kicked my butt. Definitely nothing like the hills to the east. Looking forward to bow season already.


----------



## Professor (Dec 8, 2019)

Dude that is a beast. Congratulations man. Do you have the stats from the check station?


----------



## Christian hughey (Dec 8, 2019)

I was told only 1 bear as of yesterday evening and was told more deer than expected were being brought in. 13 the first day of the hunt


----------



## Professor (Dec 8, 2019)

5 bears when I left


----------



## strothershwacker (Dec 8, 2019)

I think y'all are referring to 2 different check stations.


----------



## strothershwacker (Dec 8, 2019)

Anybody see the 4.5lb pig on the board??


----------



## Professor (Dec 8, 2019)

strothershwacker said:


> Anybody see the 4.5lb pig on the board??



Yes, I saw that. He was hit with the same bullet that killed his mama.


----------



## strothershwacker (Dec 8, 2019)

Professor said:


> Yes, I saw that. He was hit with the same bullet that killed his mama.


Man ats good shootin!


----------



## kevin17 (Dec 8, 2019)

How much did he weighs


----------



## strothershwacker (Dec 8, 2019)

4 1/2 lbs.


----------



## deathwish (Dec 8, 2019)

Were there many hogs killed on the Cohutta hunts this year, any large boars?


----------



## Christian hughey (Dec 9, 2019)

Better pic of my deer. Thanks DNR!


----------



## Joe Brandon (Dec 10, 2019)

Goodness!!!! Congrats again!!!


----------



## Thunder Head (Dec 10, 2019)

Man Christian, That is one heck of a public land buck. Congrats to you!


----------



## kevin17 (Dec 11, 2019)

Any body know the results of the Cohutta hunt?


----------



## Professor (Dec 11, 2019)

deathwish said:


> Were there many hogs killed on the Cohutta hunts this year, any large boars?


I did not see him but the forester said one boar was on the way in and he was sure it would top 200 field dressed.


----------



## GaSam (Dec 11, 2019)

Thats a nice Cohutta buck! Congrats!


----------



## Whitetail nut (Dec 16, 2019)

Word is 41 bucks checked out


----------



## Christian hughey (Dec 17, 2019)

Shoot, looks like they hit the rut on the head with that hunt. I'll definitely see you boys next year.


----------

